# What's really great about being older??



## MercyL (Jun 8, 2013)

I was going to answer the "what do you miss about not being young anymore" thread, and realized that I can't think of anything I miss about being young. So.....

What do you enjoy about being older?

I enjoy the personal power I can exercise. I always loved the way corsets looked, so I bought 4 custom corsets, over the span of several years. When I was younger I could not have put the money together to pursue that goal, even though I still had to really save up.

I am more likely to argue my position, now, and others are less apt to ignore what I say when advocating for myself. Now, when I say "no", people take is seriously and do not push to have their way with me.

I no longer justify my need for rest. 

I think we gain personal power as we age and learn where we end, and everyone else begins.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 8, 2013)

Wisdom.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 8, 2013)

I do enjoy the little benefits that come along with being designated a Senior Citizen. It did take ma a while to begin to appreciate it though. I well remember when I was in my mid-fifties, and traveling across-country with my daughter. We had stopped at a motel for the night, and the manager asked me if I qualified for a senior discount..... I was definitely more upset than flattered ! !  
But, life went on, I got older, and finally realized that it was nice to get those little discounts from stores, restaurants, and motels. Now, I always remind the clerk about my senior discount.
I enjoy that I am able to be home, and pretty much do what I want, and not out roaming the countryside selling insurance any more. In fact, if the old heart hadn't decided to give out on me, and I could still ride a horse, and go for walks, and do all the things I used to be able to do, I would be quite happy about getting older, so it is actually the health issue that is the frustration, not my age.


----------



## FishWisher (Jun 8, 2013)

My recliner - and if I so choose, I can sit in it all day every day! Yep - that's what's great about being older! Oh yeah... and that big ol' flat screen TV with cable and the DVR. How did we ever live without DVRs?


----------



## Anne (Jun 8, 2013)

My grandchildren are a big plus in my life; they 'make my days', and bring smiles to my life, for sure.  Watching them grow and learn; making and sharing memories with them is priceless.
Missing the energy and health I once had, but learning to get things done as well, just at a slower pace.   Rather nice to slow down, and see and enjoy the little things I didn't notice at a younger age.   Realizing what's really important in life, and being very thankful for the riches I have, even if they're not material ones.  Knowing that, whatever the trouble; This too, shall pass.


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2013)

When I was young, nobody ever told me that getting old could be painful.....
Well unfortunately I found that out for myself..

There is NO WAY I am going to tell the younger kids about what they have to look forward to.. Let them find out for themselves like we all did.........

Today we have the technology to keep us alive longer and hopefully painless.. 
I keep telling the younger set that the first 50 years of their life they probably won't need a doctor much, but the next 50 years they will need a doctor for sure........

What's great about being an elder is you don't have to do it now.. It can wait till later if it gets done at all.. 
We here call our seniors ELDERS and not seniors.. The respect that follows is greatly appreciated....


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 9, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> After bustin' my butt since I was 16, I am now just like those 4th generation people that never once attempted to hit a lick in their life --- I go to the mailbox, collect my check and stay home. Except I don't even have to walk 500' feet to the mailbox, it's direct depositedeaceful:



I totally relate to this...only I am still bustin' my butt around here.  I love to wake up in the morning and lay there for a few minutes relishing the feeling of not having to get up and step and fetch for a paycheck...get up in my own sweet time and have time to enjoy a cup of coffee and plan my day.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd have to say the experience of the past. I had a tumultuous younger life, did some really stupid things and paid dearly every time. With age comes patience, I don't worry a lot, I have let go of most of my treasured crap I carried around for years , found I don't really need much. I treasure my family and friends now. I know what content means and it's geat.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 12, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> I'd have to say the experience of the past. I had a tumultuous younger life, did some really stupid things and paid dearly every time. With age comes patience, I don't worry a lot, I have let go of most of my treasured crap I carried around for years , found I don't really need much. I treasure my family and friends now. I know what content means and it's geat.



I'm with you, pch.  Hard learned lessons.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 12, 2013)

Young chicks.

They call me "Daddy".


----------



## That Guy (Jun 12, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Young chicks.
> 
> They call me "Daddy".



The call ME "Daddy-OH!"


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 12, 2013)

That Guy said:


> The call ME "Daddy-OH!"



... Mac Daddy?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 12, 2013)

MAC Daddy!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 13, 2013)

Daddy and Mac ...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 13, 2013)

Girl you're gettin' that look in your eyes,
  And it's starting to worry me.
I ain't ready for no cellulite thighs,
Nobody's gonna bury me.
Just keep it friendly, girl, 'cause I don't want to leave,
Don't stand on my O2 hose, girl, 'cause I can't breathe.

Baby, baby don't get hooked on me.
Baby, baby don't get hooked on me.
'Cause I'll just use you for support when I pee.
Baby, baby don't get hooked on me...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 13, 2013)

Now, THAT's cheese, Phil.  That's cheese!  Most excellent selection.  I always know I can count on you...


----------



## pchinvegas (Jun 13, 2013)

Wait, I'm still thinkin


----------



## Anne (Jun 13, 2013)

Makes me think of the 'sugar daddy' candy......what were they thinking?????


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2013)

Decisions come easier with age, and the fashion police seem to give you a break.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 13, 2013)

Boo's Mom;14810. . . the fashion police seem to give you a break.:p[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm just about there and am looking forward to being a very old guy wearing really ugly clothes and not caring what anybody thinks.  I am wearing my pants higher and higher every day . . .


----------



## Steve (Jun 13, 2013)

If your pants go too high, they will be over your head and that isn't good.. You will look like a flood victim..
Too low isn't good either..

How about just up to your chest.. 
You can start a new fashion !!!!... Call them "chest pants" .....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 13, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Now, THAT's cheese, Phil.  That's cheese!  Most excellent selection.  I always know I can count on you...



 

I was actually quite a fan of Mac back in the day. I even tried to get a perm to look like him, but of course with my sparse, fine hair I ended up looking like the love-child of Albert Einstein and Harpo Marx.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I was actually quite a fan of Mac back in the day. I even tried to get a perm to look like him...



Hmmmm . . .   Well, that's okay.  I still loves ya anyway.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

Steve said:


> If your pants go too high, they will be over your head and that isn't good.. You will look like a flood victim..
> Too low isn't good either..
> 
> How about just up to your chest..
> You can start a new fashion !!!!... Call them "chest pants" .....



My thoughts, exactly.  Right up to the chest.  Cool!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2013)

Watch reruns of this show and do you mean my pants aren't suppose to be up to my chest? 

Really though, like working around the camper and enjoy my part-time job 3 days a week. And, I really love Mac and cheese.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

Pappy said:


> . . . do you mean my pants aren't suppose to be up to my chest?



Pappy, you have reached old guy fashion excellence.  Right up to your chest. De rigueur haute couture, mon ami.


----------



## MercyL (Jun 14, 2013)

Now that I am older, my willingness to experiment with color is greater than when I was younger. I watch for photos featuring stylish seniors, then use them as role models.

Being a cool old lady is important!





As we age, we can blend color and texture while remaining blissfully unfettered by opinions and fads.


----------



## Anne (Jun 14, 2013)

I like that a little gray hair doesnt bother me anymore....I think of it as a natural frosted look...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 14, 2013)

*High Pants*
(apologies to Rod Stewart and _Hot Legs_)


What's that snuggled on my chest?
"Its gotta be some Levis", I guessed
Wearing pants so high really is the best

Well you can laugh at me if you want
But in the morning I'll still wear 'em high
I'm talkin' to you

High pants, til' I wear them out
High pants, really help my gout
High pants, do I look a fool?
I wear 'em, honey


----------

